# Canon USA officially responds to concerns about shipping delays of the Canon EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 31, 2020)

> Canon USA has made an official statement and it has been published on PetaPixel about rumored shipping delays for the Canon EOS R5, they do not touch on concerns about the performance of the EOS R5.
> *From Canon USA:*
> Orders of the EOS R5 are scheduled to be delivered as initially stated at launch. The first set of cameras shipped from our warehouses this week. We eagerly await the content that will be produced by talented creatives using this camera to be shared with the world.
> That’s it, that’s all.
> I think it’s best if I just let each individual translate this official statement from Canon USA for themselves.



Continue reading...


----------



## PGSanta (Jul 31, 2020)

Weird.


----------



## marathonman (Jul 31, 2020)

Well that's clearly going to be disappointing for a lot of YouTube Vloggers. What will the Internet write about this weekend then?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 31, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Well that's clearly going to be disappointing for a lot of YouTube Vloggers. What will the Internet write about this weekend then?



Well, it's a long weekend, so it's the best time to release a statement that may not be received favorably or with confusion.


----------



## skp (Jul 31, 2020)

Wow. In terms of PR strategy, that was almost worse than not putting out a statement at all. I don't believe the theory that's floating around that Canon is withholding the second batch of shipments because they're planning a recall, but this statement certainly did nothing do tamp down that rumor.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah, what an incredibly odd and pretty much content-less statement to make.

The fact that you can't even order one on Amazon right now speaks volumes to me, and that doesn't seem like a good sign.


----------



## tolmasky (Jul 31, 2020)

As someone waiting for their preorder, this does little to make me feel better. Given the rumors of a *November second batch*, stating only that the "current batch" has shipped as expected seems like the weakest possible response. It's not like any of us know what that initial number was supposed to be, so it doesn't add any new meaningful information. It's equivalent to saying "the current number of backorders is the correct number of backorders". OK, great.


----------



## nathmallon (Jul 31, 2020)

They literally said nothing here...everyone knows the first batch of the R5 shipped and people have them, I'm just not sure what the point of this statement is.


----------



## Silverstream (Jul 31, 2020)

My local store has not received their shipment yet. They are the major pro dealer for a large city. They are looking into it. I have boutght several bodies from them on the first day of release in the past. Its unusual.


----------



## nathmallon (Jul 31, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Well that's clearly going to be disappointing for a lot of YouTube Vloggers. What will the Internet write about this weekend then?



This will only add fire to those questioning Canon. There are rumors/concerns around delayed second shipment, and all this statement confirms is what we already know—the first shipment went out.


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 31, 2020)

skp said:


> Wow. In terms of PR strategy, that was almost worse than not putting out a statement at all. I don't believe the theory that's floating around that Canon is withholding the second batch of shipments because they're planning a recall, but this statement certainly did nothing do tamp down that rumor.



It's _definitely_ worse than not putting out a statement at all. Wowza.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 31, 2020)

You gotta read between the lines.

"Orders of the EOS R5 are scheduled to be delivered as initially stated at launch. The first set of cameras shipped from our warehouses this week. We eagerly await the content that will be produced by talented creatives using this camera to be shared with the world. *[...So all you dumb asses can focus on what the camera can actually do and not this overheating nonsense.]*"


----------



## Max TT (Jul 31, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


They said nothing here, but still much better than the dismissive Canon Australia statement.

I am kinda happy about the possible delay, I am choosing too take it as a positive thing. Hoping that it means they are working on a solution for those concerned about the current issues.


----------



## marathonman (Jul 31, 2020)

nathmallon said:


> This will only add fire to those questioning Canon. There are rumors/concerns around delayed second shipment, and all this statement confirms is what we already know—the first shipment went out.


Unfortunate choice of word there (fire) given the heated nature of the debate surrounding the R6 / R5. ;-)


----------



## SteveC (Jul 31, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Unfortunate choice of word there (fire) given the heated nature of the debate surrounding the R6 / R5. ;-)



But at least you didn't flame him.


----------



## abnagfab (Jul 31, 2020)

I was lucky enough to get mine from one of three pre-orders.


----------



## navastronia (Jul 31, 2020)

There's so much precedent for camera recalls, dating back even to the original 5D, in which the mirror would detach, in some bodies, I don't know why everyone seems up-in-arms about it this time.

Though, with non-committal press releases like this one, Canon sure is . . . stoking the flames


----------



## Nelu (Jul 31, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


The real message is:
"Well, you losers, you couldn't keep your mouths shut; no soup for you! 
Come back one year!"


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 31, 2020)

If it were a mediocre product no one would care.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 31, 2020)

Canon PR:
PR v.2: We greatly underestimated the popularity of the EOS R5 and we are vigorously working to meet the demand.
PR V.3: Canon will be delaying further releases of the EOS R5 to address customer concerns about overheating issues.
PR V.4: There is new firmware coming that will address the overheating shutdown. The warning and overheating shutdown will be eliminated. 
PR V.5: Canon is attempting to rewrite the "Laws of Thermodynamics" for a future firmware update.
PR V.6: The EOS R5 robotic production line had to be shutdown due to a software virus. The robotic software engineers are quarantined due to the Covid-19 virus.
PR V.7: The CMOS masking machine is shut down due to a shortage of masks.


----------



## Go Wild (Jul 31, 2020)

You know what really makes me angry? The damn postmail got late in the delivery and I only going to have the camera on Monday. Now...this makes me really Overheated!!!!!  

The rest...I don´t really care. I am 100% positive that my EOS R5 will shine and I will produce gorgeous video content and superb stills! The rest is noise!! I just apply noise reduction!


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 31, 2020)

People have such short memories.









The Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 won’t ship for a while


I have been told that both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 will not begin shipping until July at the earliest. It's likely we'll be getting low initial quan



www.canonrumors.com







> I have been told that both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 will not begin shipping until July at the earliest. It’s likely we’ll be getting low initial quantities of both cameras as well.
> 
> There are obviously delays attached to the COVID-19 pandemic all the way through the supply chain.


----------



## slclick (Jul 31, 2020)

abnagfab said:


> I was lucky enough to get mine from one of three pre-orders.




early adopter reviews are so fun, just remember to include image examples or it didn't happen


----------



## jeanluc (Aug 1, 2020)

We will see soon how it plays out with quality ie. Recalls and availability. I did not pre order either the R or 5D4 and was able to order them from B&H within a month of release with no delays at all. Hopefully Canon does not bungle this a produce a D850 like scenario whereby you just can’t get one. High demand sounds good , but really just means frustration for your customer base. We will see.

I guess if there is a big delay, it will make waiting a little easier to those waiting to see if there is a “hi MP” photo-centric body in the works.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 1, 2020)

Nothing statement - nothing to add. They said limited quantities and that’s what we received. I decided not to cancel and wait it out and see what’s what. Keep my place in line and all that.

All is well. I’ve been out taking pictures of the bees all afternoon with the R and 5D4 and my new 100L f/2.8 macro. Great lens. Less than cooperative bees.


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 1, 2020)

Apparently, pretty much everyone just ignored the first sentence...

"Orders of the EOS R5 are scheduled to be delivered as initially stated at launch."

Did they state that there would be a recall at launch? No, of course not.
Did they state that they might delay the second batch if internet users began complaining? No, of course not.
Did they state that there would be limited quantities initially? Yes.

So where is the confusion, except in the minds of those who can't read a simple statement and want to believe all the internet bullcrap.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 1, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Apparently, pretty much everyone just ignored the first sentence...
> 
> "Orders of the EOS R5 are scheduled to be delivered as initially stated at launch."
> 
> ...



Preach!


----------



## slclick (Aug 1, 2020)

Y'all read too much into, well, everything. If Canon put one less screw into a new iteration of a body there would be 17 pages of posts.


----------



## erader (Aug 1, 2020)

skp said:


> Wow. In terms of PR strategy, that was almost worse than not putting out a statement at all. I don't believe the theory that's floating around that Canon is withholding the second batch of shipments because they're planning a recall, but this statement certainly did nothing do tamp down that rumor.


this is how rumors start


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 1, 2020)

i was at b&h today too get my RF 24-70 F2.8 lens and the sales guy and 1 of his bosses told me directly that the 2nd and maybe 4rd shipments of R5 are slowed down or delayed via WORKER SHORTAGE NOT THE SO-CALLED HEAT PROBLEM THE CAMERA HAS "which isnt a big deal if u shoot tons of video for over 35-45 mins or so, they are working on a firmware fix that will help, also there LOOKING INTO THE R6 if theres a major HEAT issue


----------



## CvH (Aug 1, 2020)

Canon Australia online store shows out of stock.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Aug 1, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Apparently, pretty much everyone just ignored the first sentence...
> 
> "Orders of the EOS R5 are scheduled to be delivered as initially stated at launch."
> 
> ...



Exactly! By saying "initially stated at launch" they're simply saying things are progressing as they've planned. If they were to come out and say "there will be no recall" and then they subsequently decide (or need) to do so, then all the folks raising hell now will have something else to bicker about. In this politically correct world we live in, "Everyone just calm down!" has to be turned into an unnecessary paragraph.


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 1, 2020)

well this is the internet, so let's create some unnecessary panic for the sake of it...

Jesus Christ, its over, canon closing, OMFG, canon ruined my life, raped my childhood etc...

I could go on, but that's enough commotion for today.


----------



## JoeDavid (Aug 1, 2020)

FEDEX delivered mine this afternoon along with a vertical/battery grip but no second battery for the grip. I was told they haven't received any yet (at least the store I ordered from). The grip is as huge as the EOS R grip. It does charge the batteries (i.e., it's got the two charge lights on it for battery 1 and 2) but, unlike the R's grip, doesn't come with the USB-C charger nor does it have the port. Presumably it charges via the camera USB-C port and is connected through the grip's electrical connection. Haven't tried it yet.

Forgot the main thing... It didn't explode, catch fire, burn my hands, or anything when I powered it up!


----------



## TominNJ (Aug 1, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Apparently, pretty much everyone just ignored the first sentence...
> 
> "Orders of the EOS R5 are scheduled to be delivered as initially stated at launch."
> 
> ...



the confusing thing is why they issued the statement. It was a week late. the initial batch was already shipped when they said it and everyone knew it was a limited supply. There was nothing new in the release . They said nothing about the question everyone is asking: “when will more cameras ship?”


----------



## wanderer23 (Aug 1, 2020)

Feeling super glad/lucky i got in on the first batch. Now hoping there is a recall, ideal scenario for me then.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 1, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Apparently, pretty much everyone just ignored the first sentence...



Yeah. So my translation is: "All goes to plan, which means manufacturing delays in China. Go and shoot some pictures, if you managed to snatch the camera, you little lucky..."


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 1, 2020)

wanderer23 said:


> Feeling super glad/lucky i got in on the first batch. Now hoping there is a recall, ideal scenario for me then.


How's that ideal? A potential recall would mean you send the camera to Canon and they fix it. It may not mean you can just get the money back. In the end you'll just spend a couple of weeks without the camera.


----------



## dwarven (Aug 1, 2020)

This is PR speak for “there are problems with getting the second batch out quickly”. If it was coronavirus related they’d have said so. If they had good news to share, they’d have said so. A recall seems likely to me.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 1, 2020)

This non-update makes me think that they have a bigger problem then they want to let on, and are scrambling to mitigate it. I am disappointed if it doesn't get to me by mid September because I ordered this for a trip. OTOH, it may obviate the need for me to send it in for a recall, so I'll just await the camera and it should be fine. I bought if for stills with occasional video, so it's all good. But disappointing.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 1, 2020)

Translation: “we told you what we were going to do and we did it. Now enjoy.”


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 1, 2020)

Well my grip shipped and should be here by Wednesday, but camera is back ordered.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 1, 2020)

dwarven said:


> This is PR speak for “there are problems with getting the second batch out quickly”. If it was coronavirus related they’d have said so. If they had good news to share, they’d have said so. A recall seems likely to me.


Or just that there had been a certain amount of press on the issue, so they responded by confirming the first batch had actually gone out, and (yes - marketing speak) that there was no update on the non-confirmation of dates for the next batches. It gives precisely no clues about any 'recall'.


----------



## jam05 (Aug 1, 2020)

Canon basically says. Shutup and wait. Ignor rumor sites.


----------



## PUG (Aug 1, 2020)

R5 owners: does anyone know how to turn the live view off? The best I figured out was to turn off touchscreen and also enable ECO mode. This will ensure the live view isn't hunting af/draining battery and turns off within 10 secs of taking a pic. I much rather have a dedicated custom manual on/off button though. I'll look into the manual again but if anyone knows a shortcut, I'd appreciate the tip.

**Also there is an option to just use the viewfinder, however if I want to review an image, I have to look into the viewfinder and operate the menu from there, not ideal but I guess if this is the solution, so be it, just a different change coming from a DSLR. The live view does drain the battery quite a bit.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Aug 1, 2020)

nathmallon said:


> They literally said nothing here...everyone knows the first batch of the R5 shipped and people have them, I'm just not sure what the point of this statement is.


Pay attention ... 

The statement is about orders, plural. not merely "batch" singular as you further interjected. That's how false information spreads.


----------



## ashmadux (Aug 1, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, it's a long weekend, so it's the best time to release a statement that may not be received favorably or with confusion.



Wasnt this started by that very friendly, kind eoshd dude? He just threw it out on his twitter earlier in the week and other sites smelled blood. Now we know he was full of it. His sources...yeah right


----------



## ashmadux (Aug 1, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> How's that ideal? A potential recall would mean you send the camera to Canon and they fix it. It may not mean you can just get the money back. In the end you'll just spend a couple of weeks without the camera.



There is no recall.


EOSHD guy made it up, started the rumor. end of story.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Aug 1, 2020)

My retailer Samys camera the largest pro retailer in Los Angeles and San Francisco did not get enough bodies to fill all the pre orders but they told me they expect more in the next 2 weeks not September or November. I would suspect that canon is shipping them out the door as they come off the line if they already knew they were going to recall it why would they even ship them? That just doesn’t make sense to be it would just had a level of expensive complexity to a process, that would not outweigh the short term or issue


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 1, 2020)

ashmadux said:


> There is no recall.
> 
> 
> EOSHD guy made it up, started the rumor. end of story.



That's what I was saying, most likely there's no recall, just a manufacturing delay. But any chance the recall happens, it won't be beneficial to anyone, that was the point.


----------



## derpderp (Aug 1, 2020)

I eagerly await the recall. Meanwhile, I'm gonna trash the R5 I have in my hands now so i can get a brand new one down the line


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 1, 2020)

derpderp said:


> I eagerly await the recall. Meanwhile, I'm gonna trash the R5 I have in my hands now so i can get a brand new one down the line



People think "recall" = "I return the camera and get money back" or "I get a new camera". While it may be the case, it's a very unlikely scenario. If (and only if) the recall happens, they'll take your camera and install something like an upgraded heatsink (or whatever they do internally), and you get your trashed and dented camera back exactly like it was, only with a new heatsink inside.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 1, 2020)

Is todays cameras firmware too complicated to handle it? If I look into the manuals of R6 (and R5) I see ~900 pages of explanations with a lot of boxes which explain exceptions and sideeffects of different settings.
I have deep respect for those who develop the software, the related hardware and those who write/check/rewrite these manuals.
There are good reasons that todays products like cameras (or electric cars) need some time to ripe in the hands of users. On the other hand most products are very usable and useful in the hands of those who use tham as tools.

While beeing more interested in the R6, I wish all early adopters of R5 a lot of fun and good results in terms of image IQ (technical + artistic) ... and I hope that Canon will survive the economical and viral crisis of these years!


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 1, 2020)

'We're honestly tired of your shit'

- Canon


----------



## nikkito (Aug 1, 2020)

I wonder how many of the canon "fans" who complain all the time about the technical stuff and specifications have actually made their living by taking photos. 
Real life is different! Photography is not about specifications.
The internet forums may be fun sometimes, but usually they're full of bitter people who like to complain.

Nicolas

www.nicolaszonvi.com


----------



## Shivu (Aug 1, 2020)

I am afraid the rumos are getting ugly. 
How can one expect a company to share internal decisions. Wheter or not Canon is planning to recall, they would release that info through right channel. They are not going to say 'Oh yes your rumor is right'. 

If I am not wrong, isn't CPS and support one of the best in the field. If so, wouldn't they help their customers if there has to be a recall.


----------



## LensFungus (Aug 1, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> *From Canon USA:*
> [...] We eagerly await the content that will be produced by talented creatives using this camera to be shared with the world.


Translation: "We won't send the camera to the untalented ones."

Damn you, Canon!


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

nikkito said:


> I wonder how many of the canon "fans" who complain all the time about the technical stuff and specifications have actually made their living by taking photos.


I am a photographer and video creator by trade. This is my sole income.



> Real life is different! Photography is not about specifications.


Well, it depends on how demanding your subjects are. Do you shoot sports, lowlight, for billboards, anything that requires premium AF. It's not as black and white as "specs don't matter".
It's way too easy to dismiss criticism as "the pros don't care". I'm a professional photographer, and I do care because some features make my job easier, and some make it even possible at all.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


three pages to decipher a single simple message:

we need as many as possible "real life" photos taken with your R5 and usability reviews posted all over internet to take out the negativity surrounding the launch of R5 and R6. We need your help in order to mitigate overreacting markets..


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> we need as many as possible "real life" photos taken with your R5 and usability reviews posted all over internet to take out the negativity surrounding the launch of R5 and R6. We need your help in order to mitigate overreacting markets..


Well, theres a ton of people taking and posting photos with the R5 right now. That part seems to work exceptionally fine, while the video part doesn't as much. So how about you start looking at pictures while the people hoping for better video functionality keep checking whether Canon has a fix planned.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Well, theres a ton of people taking and posting photos with the R5 right now. That part seems to work exceptionally fine, while the video part doesn't as much. So how about you start looking at pictures while the people hoping for better video functionality keep checking whether Canon has a fix planned.


+++ how about you start looking at pictures while the people hoping for better video functionality keep checking whether Canon has a fix planned.
A.M.: I hope that was a question that you are thrown at Canon not me?
Otherwise, I do not recall engaging in meaningless conversations with you in the past.. I understand you are a photographer or videographer by trade. that does not make you commercially or market affluent alpha-magically.
there are some clearly defined limitations in the product user manual. if there are any discrepancies between product capabilities and real life experience, then this would have to be dealt with by the OEM. I have no doubt that Canon will do what is required to mitigate further brand damage.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> I am a photographer and video creator by trade. This is my sole income.
> 
> 
> Well, it depends on how demanding your subjects are. Do you shoot sports, lowlight, for billboards, anything that requires premium AF. It's not as black and white as "specs don't matter".
> It's way too easy to dismiss criticism as "the pros don't care". I'm a professional photographer, and I do care because some features make my job easier, and some make it even possible at all.



As professional photographer myself i know what i'm talking about and i also understand and agree with your point that some specs makes our lives easier. I have bought a Canon R despite the negative reviews and complains here and since them i'm shooting with it and a canon 1D X (for the times i need to make reportage, sports, etc) The autofocus of the canon R it's incredible and i love it. That's why i decided to switch to mirrorless and buy native lenses.
But come on, i've been working (and you as well) since 10 years without all this and that proves my point. The R5 seems in paper an amazing camera and people are complaining about everything instead of focusing (pun intended) on the amazing times we live in. Eye animal autofocus? whaaat?
This people should go out and shoot and then care about specs.
it's like those people who call themselves photographers because they bought a camera and have a watermark on their images bigger than the photo itself.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> A.M.: I hope that was a question that you are thrown at Canon not me?


Ok, my bad. When I first read your post I thought these were your words, aka. "stop complaining and start taking photos".
Reading it again it was an abstract rephrasing of Canon's statement.



> I understand you are a photographer or videographer by trade. that does not make you commercially or market affluent alpha-magically.


This one though, *sigh*.
One half discredits your opinion because "real photographers go out and start shooting pictures, specs don't matter to them"
The other half says "so what if you're a photographer, that doesn't mean your opinion is more valid and you can dictate what Canon does"

Please let it be on record that I said neither, I was just debunking the "real photographers don't need specs" post.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Please let it be on record that I said neither, I was just debunking the "real photographers don't need specs" post.




I never said specs don't matter at all. but do they matter as much?

I'm guessing If specs matter that much to you, then you like it when you take a good photo and people tells you: Great photo, your camera is amazing!


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

nikkito said:


> But come on, i've been working (and you as well) since 10 years without all this and that proves my point. The R5 seems in paper an amazing camera and people are complaining about everything instead of focusing (pun intended) on the amazing times we live in.


While I absolutely agree with you, the issue is that while a lot of things were possible 10 years ago, the expectation of clients has changed, especially in video. 10 years ago I was running around with a 40D and video wasn't really a big thing. But I can't just deny that in 2020 4k and slow motion _are_ a thing that can even be recorded on modern iPhones. Clients have zero understanding why you with your professional camera can't do a slow motion take of something. You can start going on about sensor size, dynamic range and autofocus speed. But in the end, if you can't deliver the shot they might go to someone else. That's what a tool has to do, enable those shots (within technical reason) that a client expects, even if it's just a handful of times a year.

I absolutely agree that the photography side of the R5 is completely amazing though, I haven't read a single negative review of this part. Wish mine wasn't delayed to the first half of August.




nikkito said:


> I'm guessing If specs matter that much to you, then you like it when you take a good photo and people tells you: Great photo, your camera is amazing!


Yeah, that's completely useless to the conersation. How does "wanting better specs" automatically translate to "you like it when people praise your camera". Not adding any value here except trying to belittle my reasoning.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> While I absolutely agree with you, the issue is that while a lot of things were possible 10 years ago, the expectation of clients has changed, especially in video. 10 years ago I was running around with a 40D and video wasn't really a big thing. But I can't just deny that in 2020 4k and slow motion _are_ a thing that can even be recorded on modern iPhones. Clients have zero understanding why you with your professional camera can't do a slow motion take of something. You can start going on about sensor size, dynamic range and autofocus speed. But in the end, if you can't deliver the shot they might go to someone else. That's what a tool has to do, enable those shots (within technical reason) that a client expects, even if it's just a handful of times a year.
> 
> I absolutely agree that the photography side of the R5 is completely amazing though, I haven't read a single negative review of this part. Wish mine wasn't delayed to the first half of August.



I agree with you. I don't shoot video though. I prefer to concentrate in Photography. I'm starting with video for myself but i'm too lazy to edit 
Sometimes we have to educate clients. But i totally understand your point. Those examples you mentioned i've also experienced.
I miss the times when a reflex was just to take photos anyways


----------



## nikkito (Aug 1, 2020)

by the way, our logos are very similar. haha


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Ok, my bad. When I first read your post I thought these were your words, aka. "stop complaining and start taking photos".
> Reading it again it was an abstract rephrasing of Canon's statement.
> 
> 
> ...


i did not say neither. you are misreading my statement again. ok, I will make it short and simple: commercially you did not make sense. you are entitled to your opinions. sorry..


----------



## nikkito (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> While I absolutely agree with you, the issue is that while a lot of things were possible 10 years ago, the expectation of clients has changed, especially in video. 10
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's completely useless to the conersation. How does "wanting better specs" automatically translate to "you like it when people praise your camera". Not adding any value here except trying to belittle my reasoning.




Because that proves my point, in the end it's all about you as a photographer and your eye and talent. Not the camera. You know what i mean


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Aug 1, 2020)

DPreview have just posted their review of the R5 and I was pleasantly surprised as in the passed, they haven't been that impressed with Canon sensors etc. However the review was quite balanced and honest in that for stills, they said the AF is better than pretty much anything, the DR is pretty good and if purchased you will be pleased. For video, it's a slightly different story as whilst they seemed happy with the picture quality, the time limits were an issue, although they did admit they were filming in pretty high temperatures and using the R5 as a true hybrid, stills then swapping to video.

Not a bad review!






Now, can Adobe please sort out the plug in for Lightroom so I can import my RAW images? Pleeeeeeeeeeease!!  If they do and it means I don't have to use the Beta version of the DNG converter, I will post some photos, maybe, possibly, if I feel like it.


----------



## Canonite (Aug 1, 2020)

Bullshit, when everyone is bailing on Canon to go to Sony and now they can't even fill the pre-orders.
I was told that another shipment will come in August and October... but was not told if my order will be filled.
Sony must be having a nice laugh, as we wait like guinea pigs to get one.


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 1, 2020)

Well, just see the review that got out right now from dpreview. 

In resume, a superb camera! The only drawback? In video the overheating.

But let me clarify some of Jordan´s criticism.

- 30 minutes record time. I do understand it can be an issue for some, but it is not for the majority. Content creators or documentary filmmakers never shoots for 30 minutes straight. I believe it´s bad for interviews, but it´s the only issue.

- line skipping 4k. I don´t get it....really. Canon Gives you a 4k non crop (the criticism of the EOS R was the crop...) and now criticism is line skipping. It may nt he the crispy of the images because you now have an insane mode (4kHQ) to compare. But if you need 4k that line skipping will be more than enough!!

- overheating. From my perspective, overheating is not the major concern, the major concern is heating dissipation which leads to a big amount of time to camera record again. So the recovery is the biggest problem. All of the tests we have seen are straight recording times. But no one records 35 minutes straight unless you are interviewing someone or in some occasions you just leave camera rolling. But this is a minority of situations. I believe that if you film in a responsible way, thinking the shots before you hit the button, if you record 30 seconds or less of footage the camera will hold on for long time. Even in 4k120fps!! My usual record time for a 4k120fps situation is about 10/15 seconds a shot!!!!! So if you have 17 minutes of recording time...Just do the maths, how many footage you can get! Now what concerns me a bit is the overheating in between, when you are not filming and the camera keeps generating heat. I have to learn techniques to mitigate the problem.
And to finish, just use a god damn external monitor/recorder. It will solve eating problem and also it will save you a LOT money in CFEXPRESS cards. I bought a 64gb CFexpress just to have when not recording in external recorder. I pay 120€ for the card. With 200€ i can get a 1TB SSD to record in atomos! So you can see the difference! And also you will get a prores codec transcoding which will give you better handling files to edit.

Come on guys....3 weeks ago we didn´t even had a mirrorless FULLFRAME camera that could record more than 4k30fps....Now you have a camera that not only record 4k60, but also 4k120, 8k, 8k RAW and a stunning 4k HQ the best 4k in the market! And we are only talking about overheat?? Come on, start talking about that SUPERB 4K HQ!!

Internet is full of Sony reviewers/fanboys! This is the first long review I see about the EOS R5. All the others are just talking about overheating and everybody seems to have an A7s3 to praise!

Canon needs to invest in marketing! Sorry not marketing....Rubbish youtubers that spread lies and misleading opinions...

So here is the link of this guys! They are "Sony guys" but at least they are quite honest in the reviews. I like them, but i do Think Jordan´s is a very Sony fanboy....Between praising the highlights of the camera he chooses and insist in talking more about the downsides. But it´s ok.

Link to review:


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 1, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> DPreview have just posted their review of the R5 and I was pleasantly surprised as in the passed, they advent been that impressed with Canon sensors etc. However the review was quite balanced and honest in that for stills, they said the AF is better than pretty much anything, the DR is pretty good and if purchased you will be pleased. For video, it's a slightly different story as whilst they seemed happy with the picture quality, the time limits was an issue, although they did admit they were filming in pretty high temperatures and using the R5 as a true hybrid, stills then swapping to video.
> 
> Not a bad review!
> 
> ...



Damn, i need to wait until Monday for mine...I believe Adobe will rapidly make the upgrade



Canonite said:


> Bullshit, when everyone is bailing on Canon to go to Sony and now they can't even fill the pre-orders.
> I was told that another shipment will come in August and October... but was not told if my order will be filled.
> Sony must be having a nice laugh, as we wait like guinea pigs to get one.



So...do you know about Sony deliver times? Do you know that they wont be having problems delivering cameras? Do you consider that The A7s2 has more than 5 years? Do you know that Sony guys that are laughing they are waiting for this camera for so long and how angry they are/were with Sony? You do know this pandemic changed everything don´t you? How can Canon be responsible if workers are in home? How can Canon be responsible if we are watching all of the countries that produces pieces to cameras stoping productions and factories? Come one...a little bit more comprehension...I understand your frustration, but this camera had an unprecedent amount of pre-orders! I can guess Sony A7s3 wont have so much preorders, but i can guess they will also have problems in supply!


----------



## Canonite (Aug 1, 2020)

Canonite said:


> Bullshit, when everyone is bailing on Canon to go to Sony and now they can't even fill the pre-orders.





Go Wild said:


> Damn, i need to wait until Monday for mine...I believe Adobe will rapidly make the upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> So...do you know about Sony deliver times? Do you know that they wont be having problems delivering cameras? Do you consider that The A7s2 has more than 5 years? Do you know that Sony guys that are laughing they are waiting for this camera for so long and how angry they are/were with Sony? You do know this pandemic changed everything don´t you? How can Canon be responsible if workers are in home? How can Canon be responsible if we are watching all of the countries that produces pieces to cameras stoping productions and factories? Come one...a little bit more comprehension...I understand your frustration, but this camera had an unprecedent amount of pre-orders! I can guess Sony A7s3 wont have so much preorders, but i can guess they will also have problems in supply!



A7r III with 12megs, is video camera for bloggers and has nothing to do with a company that advertises "The wait is over"... NOOOOOOO it's not over
A big disappointment for all the Canon shooters that have waited since what since 2017 for Canon to bring out a proper mirrorless camera. Instead of bailing to Sony. The pandemic has nothing to do with them not having enough stock to fill pre-orders. So someone at Canon thought hey, lets release the camera even though we have a shortage of cameras. If you are going to use "The wait is over" then not having enough cameras is a pretty dumb marketing strategy imo. Your only mouthing off as your camera is due to arrive. But what if you, being so smart, had to wait for your pre-order without being told if your order will even be filled in October.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 1, 2020)

Canon should build a "Video Grip" with an integrated video recorder. I highly doubt that HDMI data is available through the grip's pinout array, but it can still be done with a cable.


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 1, 2020)

Canonite said:


> A7r III with 12megs, is video camera for bloggers and has nothing to do with a company that advertises "The wait is over"... NOOOOOOO it's not over
> A big disappointment for all the Canon shooters that have waited since what since 2017 for Canon to bring out a proper mirrorless camera. Instead of bailing to Sony. The pandemic has nothing to do with them not having enough stock to fill pre-orders. So someone at Canon thought hey, lets release the camera even though we have a shortage of cameras. If you are going to use "The wait is over" then not having enough cameras is a pretty dumb marketing strategy imo. Your only mouthing off as your camera is due to arrive. But what if you, being so smart, had to wait for your pre-order without being told if your order will even be filled in October.



I believe you are confuse and angry....I can understand that...No one likes to wait that´s for sure. But...let´s clarify, the Sony camera is the Sony A7S3 not the a7r3 and the camera definitely is not only for bloggers, it´s a very damn video capable camera for multiple uses. 
Do you know how many Sony users are using that expression: "The wait is over" right now? Ohh...And do i need to remind that the camera is only in the market at the end of August? Ohh...And BTW my retailer said the a7s3 will be expected only in mid september! 

How can you say the pandemic has nothing to do with it???????? Boy that´s so unfair!! Do you remember that Canon had to shut down 5 offices in Japan due to pandemics? Do you remember how badly it affects all the businesses this virus? Even the Sony Playstation is delayed? Do you know that to build a camera Canon needs parts that are manufactured by third part industries? Do you know that even the new Canon batteries are delayed? You are being very unfair!


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 1, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> Canon should build a "Video Grip" with an integrated video recorder. I highly doubt that HDMI data is available through the grip's pinout array, but it can still be done with a cable.



That could be an ideia!


----------



## landon (Aug 1, 2020)

The sony shills are out in force on youtube the last couple of days. There are obvious shills from different brands, which I don't mind, they're biased, but you take it with a grain of salt. Then there are "impartial" reviewers. As in "sony" reviewers. Who occasionally praise other brands' products, but in the end they shill for sony. DPR is one. Gerald undune is one. I believe sony bought him out when he was around the 30,000-50,000 subscribers mark. I follow him from the start. Whatever he was using/reviewing, gradually turns into sony, sony, sony cameras? He didn't say outright like a few others "I'm switching from xxx to sony". That's why sonybois always refer to him as the genius tech guru, just in case people call them out for referring to a sony shill. 
"a7siii = a technical masterpiece" ??? If any other brands came up with a "~perfect" camera like this. Would he make such a title? Hell no! There will be some praise, but nothing like this. He might as well come out and say he's a sony ambassador. 
Everybody's integrity has a price. Same go for other brand's shills. Occasionally they shill for other brand's products, just to make it seems like they're impartial.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

landon said:


> The sony shills are out in force on youtube the last couple of days. There are obvious shills from different brands, which I don't mind, they're biased, but you take it with a grain of salt.


I'm not doubting that there are fanboys (in all directions) among camera reviewers, but...



> Then there are "impartial" reviewers. As in "sony" reviewers. Who occasionally praise other brands' products, but in the end they shill for sony. DPR is one. Gerald undune is one. I believe sony bought him out when he was around the 30,000-50,000 subscribers mark.


Without anything to back it up this is just a conspiracy theory, even your observation...



> I follow him from the start. Whatever he was using/reviewing, gradually turns into sony, sony, sony cameras? He didn't say outright like a few others "I'm switching from xxx to sony". That's why sonybois always refer to him as the genius tech guru, just in case people call them out for referring to a sony shill.


...is flawed. If Sony was the first time his gear "just worked" for him, who are you to say "he must have been bought by Sony". It just does not make sense for anyone to switch gear a lot once you've settled in.
He is also using Blackmagic and was speaking very highly and thoroughly of the Canon C300 III and C500 II and was titling his video "Canon C300 Mark III Review // My New Favourite Camera". If he was "bought by Sony" he could have easily pushed the FX9 instead. Of course in your universe, giving Canon a "win" is only a maneuver to hide that he is, in fact, bought by Sony.
To be honest there was nothing really amazing in Canon video in DSLR/DSLM going on for years, so what did you expect from him? Praising the R for 1.74x 4k crop? 



> Everybody's integrity has a price. Same go for other brand's shills. Occasionally they shill for other brand's products, just to make it seems like they're impartial.


See, you have no proof of that, and stating it as a fact is just a conspiracy theory. But you are welcome to get your information from any number of channels and make your own conclusions.


----------



## landon (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> I'm not doubting that there are fanboys (in all directions) among camera reviewers, but...
> 
> 
> Without anything to back it up this is just a conspiracy theory, even your observation...
> ...


Haha. You just proved my point.
Gerald/Mani occasionally do canon stuff. Gene/Matti occasionally do sony stuff. They swap around just to make things interesting. 
Leaving the poor nikon/pana bois with very little presence in the "influenza" sphere.
Look, life is a lot like politics. When you watch a panel subtlety agreeing with one another, only occasionally give the other side some points in non-important topics. You catch on.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 1, 2020)

Canonite said:


> The pandemic has nothing to do with them not having enough stock to fill pre-orders.



How do you know that?


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

landon said:


> Haha. You just proved my point.
> Gerald/Mani occasionally do canon stuff. Gene/Matti occasionally do sony stuff. They swap around just to make things interesting.


Yeah, that's exactly what I predicted in my post. A good conspiracy theory cannot be disproven. Any fact that disproves it, is just part of the game.

But since you have no proof of your claim in the first place, there is no reason why anyone should believe you. Everything you say is just "can't you see? wake up sheeple" and that just doesn't work.


----------



## landon (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I predicted in my post. A good conspiracy theory cannot be disproven. Any fact that disproves it, is just part of the game.
> 
> But since you have no proof of your claim in the first place, there is no reason why anyone should believe you. Everything you say is just "can't you see? wake up sheeple" and that just doesn't work.


Haha. Suddenly Gene is flogging the FX9, and Gerald the c300iii. You sure their reps weren't behind it?


----------



## Corbettkg (Aug 1, 2020)

Canonrumors, don’t let the knuckleheads keep you from doing a great job getting information to us! Your insights ought to be a part of your posts as well as “just the facts”. Thanks!


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

LensFungus said:


> Translation: "We won't send the camera to the untalented ones."



Too late. I have mine.


----------



## Eric Mazzone (Aug 1, 2020)

Canonite said:


> Bullshit, when everyone is bailing on Canon to go to Sony and now they can't even fill the pre-orders.
> I was told that another shipment will come in August and October... but was not told if my order will be filled.
> Sony must be having a nice laugh, as we wait like guinea pigs to get one.



I've already spoken to my local shop about exchanging everything to swap to sony if they don't get their FIRST shipment next week. Their original FIRST shipment was redirected by Canon to Lens Rentals.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 1, 2020)

navastronia said:


> There's so much precedent for camera recalls, dating back even to the original 5D, in which the mirror would detach,


Yes I was one of those lucky people to get the first FF mirrorless years before Sony invented the idea......


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 1, 2020)

BakaBokeh said:


> . *[...So all you dumb asses can focus on what the camera can actually do and not this overheating nonsense.]*"


Since when has the internet ever focused on what a Canon camera _can_ do ?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Yes I was one of those lucky people to get the first FF mirrorless years before Sony invented the idea......



We definitely need some levity this week!


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> I am a photographer and video creator by trade. This is my sole income.
> 
> 
> Well, it depends on how demanding your subjects are. Do you shoot sports, lowlight, for billboards, anything that requires premium AF. It's not as black and white as "specs don't matter".
> It's way too easy to dismiss criticism as "the pros don't care". I'm a professional photographer, and I do care because some features make my job easier, and some make it even possible at all.



According to your profile, you shoot with an M6 II. So keep doing that, and save the money you didn't spend buying a camera that's too compromised for your needs?


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> According to your profile, you shoot with an M6 II. So keep doing that, and save the money you didn't spend buying a camera that's too compromised for your needs?


Swing and a miss 
That's just an automatic flair from the forums I thought had to do with your postcount, I didn't even know you could change that. I'm shooting on a 1DX2 and a 5D4 primarily and am plenty invested in EF glass. But try again.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Swing and a miss
> That's just an automatic flair from the forums I thought had to do with your postcount, I didn't even know you could change that. I'm shooting on a 1DX2 and a 5D4 primarily and am plenty invested in EF glass. But try again.



The point still stands. You are a pro, executing on jobs. Don't buy a tool not suited to your jobs. The end.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> The point still stands. You are a pro, executing on jobs. Don't buy a tool not suited to your jobs. The end.


Yeah, no, it doesn't really. This has been plenty discussed and the "if you don't likeit, don't buy it" is a gross simplification. Hoping to get my R5 next week and it will be here to stay for the photo side. But thanks for playing.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Swing and a miss
> That's just an automatic flair from the forums I thought had to do with your postcount, I didn't even know you could change that. I'm shooting on a 1DX2 and a 5D4 primarily and am plenty invested in EF glass. But try again.



It is possible to change it--I did in my case (until Thursday the best camera I had was indeed the M6-II). (And I need to update both it and my signature...)


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Yeah, no, it doesn't really. This has been plenty discussed and the "if you don't likeit, don't buy it" is a gross simplification. Hoping to get my R5 next week and it will be here to stay for the photo side. But thanks for playing.



I'm not saying you're wrong to criticize the camera's limitations. You ARE wrong to suggest it represents an impediment to completing professional jobs - your customers do not say "we want 1 hour of continuous B-roll and it must be shot on an R5". Every tool is limited, and the pro selects the right tool(s) to complete a job. It's only folks more similar to me (primarily amateur, pro shoots do not feature extensive video nor any other mechanic that would push the boundaries of the gear I own or could rent) who like screwing around with equipment for fun that have the concern, because we tend to pick a "tool" and then see what we can do with it (the opposite of a professional). Even then, I'm finding I'm going to need a massive compute upgrade to do anything with any length of 8k video, despite having a 6-month-old laptop (partially due to short-sightedness). That said, I am more excited about unconstrained uncropped 4k 30p, which for my world will be an incredible upgrade as compared to everyone else shooting 1080p at best.


----------



## tbintb (Aug 1, 2020)

dwarven said:


> This is PR speak for “there are problems with getting the second batch out quickly”. If it was coronavirus related they’d have said so. If they had good news to share, they’d have said so. A recall seems likely to me.


I doubt it. Did Sony Ever recall any of their A7 series cameras that were well known for overheating? Nope. They released a firmware.


----------



## tbintb (Aug 1, 2020)

PUG said:


> R5 owners: does anyone know how to turn the live view off? The best I figured out was to turn off touchscreen and also enable ECO mode. This will ensure the live view isn't hunting af/draining battery and turns off within 10 secs of taking a pic. I much rather have a dedicated custom manual on/off button though. I'll look into the manual again but if anyone knows a shortcut, I'd appreciate the tip.
> 
> **Also there is an option to just use the viewfinder, however if I want to review an image, I have to look into the viewfinder and operate the menu from there, not ideal but I guess if this is the solution, so be it, just a different change coming from a DSLR. The live view does drain the battery quite a bit.


I realize your post is from yesterday but in case you are still having problems, press the info button on the right of the screen. You’ll need to press it 4 times, as each time you press it, it offers a different screen.


----------



## geffy (Aug 1, 2020)

i would walk over hot coals to get one, oh wait is that coals


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 2, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


What a careless update to a disastrous camera launch. Feeling like Canon doesn’t care about their customer base. They marketed this wrong and should own up. Feeling like it’s time to stop waiting for the magic camera hybrid body everyone has been holding out for that’s kept me invested in canon. Stockholders and the corporate board should REALLY be worried at how this portrays Canon.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 2, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> What a careless update to a disastrous camera launch. Feeling like Canon doesn’t care about their customer base. They marketed this wrong and should own up. Feeling like it’s time to stop waiting for the magic camera hybrid body everyone has been holding out for that’s kept me invested in canon. Stockholders and the corporate board should REALLY be worried at how this portrays Canon.


*Attention: incoming trolls alert.. I repeat: incoming trolls alert...*


----------



## PUG (Aug 2, 2020)

tbintb said:


> I realize your post is from yesterday but in case you are still having problems, press the info button on the right of the screen. You’ll need to press it 4 times, as each time you press it, it offers a different screen.



Thank you, I assigned the M-Fn button to turn it on and off. I love this cam!!


----------



## zim (Aug 2, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It is possible to change it--I did in my case (until Thursday the best camera I had was indeed the M6-II). (And I need to update both it and my signature...)


Why would I want to down grade it!


----------



## zim (Aug 2, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> Canon should build a "Video Grip" with an integrated video recorder. I highly doubt that HDMI data is available through the grip's pinout array, but it can still be done with a cable.


Strikes me as a rather excellent idea, maybe put some heat transfer in there too.

Incidentally would they also be able to add the extra cost of unlocking the 30 min tax rule onto the grip? That would be like three birds with one stone!


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 2, 2020)

Hong Kong has stock if you want the 24-105mm bundle and expects some more bodies only sock mid August. Guess I and others may have jumped to the wrong conclusion, and it’s more Covid related than anything else....


----------



## derpderp (Aug 2, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> People think "recall" = "I return the camera and get money back" or "I get a new camera". While it may be the case, it's a very unlikely scenario. If (and only if) the recall happens, they'll take your camera and install something like an upgraded heatsink (or whatever they do internally), and you get your trashed and dented camera back exactly like it was, only with a new heatsink inside.



relax mate, don't ppl understand sarcasm anymore nowadays?


----------



## Kit. (Aug 2, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> What a careless update to a disastrous camera launch. Feeling like Canon doesn’t care about their customer base. They marketed this wrong and should own up. Feeling like it’s time to stop waiting for the magic camera hybrid body everyone has been holding out for that’s kept me invested in canon. Stockholders and the corporate board should REALLY be worried at how this portrays Canon.


Haven't you thought that the launch may have been _intentionally _made controversial, to force your kind of folk to do unpaid PR job for Canon?

I mean, now everyone on the Internet, even those who have never been into photography, knows that Canon EOS R5 is *hot*.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Aug 2, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> *Attention: incoming trolls alert.. I repeat: incoming trolls alert...*


*Canon is the real troll here...*


----------



## Kiton (Aug 2, 2020)

PUG said:


> R5 owners: does anyone know how to turn the live view off? The best I figured out was to turn off touchscreen and also enable ECO mode. This will ensure the live view isn't hunting af/draining battery and turns off within 10 secs of taking a pic. I much rather have a dedicated custom manual on/off button though. I'll look into the manual again but if anyone knows a shortcut, I'd appreciate the tip.
> 
> **Also there is an option to just use the viewfinder, however if I want to review an image, I have to look into the viewfinder and operate the menu from there, not ideal but I guess if this is the solution, so be it, just a different change coming from a DSLR. The live view does drain the battery quite a bit.



This has been a huge pet peeve of mine with many cameras and many brands.
I have not found a way yet, but I have not spent a lot of time either,
yesterday I was on an assignment for the newspaper and I did not want my screen on, so I cut a small piece of photo gaffer tape that leaves no gum marks behind and taped it over the eye sensor, when I want the screen on, I remove the tape and stick on the bottom of the camera.


Not great, but when you want some privacy (lots of people come and try to look at the screen to see what you are shooting)
it at least works.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 2, 2020)

nikkito said:


> I wonder how many of the canon "fans" who complain all the time about the technical stuff and specifications have actually made their living by taking photos.
> Real life is different! Photography is not about specifications.
> The internet forums may be fun sometimes, but usually they're full of bitter people who like to complain.
> 
> ...



I shot two assignments with the 5 yesterday, on a single battery I got 1000 stills and about 17 minutes of video, only at 1920, but that is more than what I need anyway.

So the specs worked out just fine in my world.

I just wish Adobe would get off their asses and get us a raw plugin update.

DNG converter sucks.


----------



## kimster (Aug 3, 2020)

Canon stock up nearly 4% in Tokyo


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

Kiton said:


> I shot two assignments with the 5 yesterday, on a single battery I got 1000 stills and about 17 minutes of video, only at 1920, but that is more than what I need anyway.
> 
> So the specs worked out just fine in my world.
> 
> ...


That's quite good battery life. Better than I was expecting..


----------



## Mike9129 (Aug 3, 2020)

I have one in my hands 

Still quality is great
Video is super sharp in 8k and 4k.
Record limit is a bit annoying as the cooldown period is fairly long
Auto focus is a massive step up from the R
Normal 4k 24p is still very nice
I do miss higher frame rate 1080p
Still shooting is an absolute pleasure with the 12fps. I keep it in low continuous, and it's so snappy to respond to the shutter button, Something I never found to be true with the R
Battery life seems fairly good - better than their reported shots per charge anyway.

I do feel like a trick was missed with the overheating tho, I'd gladly have the camera be bigger to reduce the problem. That being said, still image quality is superb.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

Mike9129 said:


> I have one in my hands
> 
> Still quality is great
> Video is super sharp in 8k and 4k.
> ...


Thanks for the mini review, good news about the battery life.


----------



## Wikzo (Aug 4, 2020)

I went into my local camera store today here in Denmark and asked whether they had received the R5. He told me that they haven't seen any cameras yet and that they were originally promised for mid-June. He suspects that it might be a few months before they see the R5 and R6. According to him, nobody in Scandinavia has received cameras yet at all.

I told him about the overheat issues and the recall rumors, but he hadn't heard anything about that, even though he was on the phone with Canon yesterday.

The fact that none of the Scandinavian countries have received any cameras is a bit strange, but when I look at the major online camera stores here in Denmark, it looks like none of them have the R5 in stock.

What is even more weird is that a few weeks ago I was on the phone with a Canon supporter from Sweden (unrelated to the R5/R6) and he told me that the R5 was very popular and a lot of retailers had shown interest in the cameras.


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 13, 2020)

It looks like now if your remove the express cards and attach an Atomis Shogun 7, you can film in 8 or 4 K till the end of time, the overheating issue does not happen. Then when your ready to take pics, put the express cards back in. I'm good with that. Winters coming, long live the R5 in the North


----------

